# Animated Commuter Rail Maps



## amtrak_russ (Jan 14, 2011)

I stumbled upon this website showing a animated map of the Metra system and found one for New Jersey Transit, MBTA, LIRR, WMATA, and SEPTA. Each train is represented by a dot traveling across the map on a schedule. So basically it is a 24 hour representation of train movements across the system.

Metra:

http://www.railbandit.com/sims/metra-train-schedule-sim.htm

Long Island Railroad (LIRR):

http://www.railbandit.com/sims/lirr-train-schedule-sim.htm

NJ Transit:

http://www.railbandit.com/sims/njt-train-schedule-sim.htm

Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority (SEPTA):

http://www.railbandit.com/sims/septa-train-schedule-sim.htm

Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA):

http://www.railbandit.com/sims/mbta-train-schedule-sim.htm

Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority (WMATA or Washington Metro):

http://www.railbandit.com/sims/wmata-train-schedule-sim.htm


----------



## Spokker (Jan 14, 2011)

Years ago I discovered one of these for Southern California, but it seems to have fallen off the Internet.

Good find.


----------



## GiantsFan (Jan 20, 2011)

If only they had some for bart/caltrain! ....


----------

